# InHD Uplinked? (Not yet available)



## smashr (Apr 19, 2006)

Saw this on HDBeat:

"The forums over at SatelliteGuys.US are a blaze with speculation that INHD is coming to Dish Network. Apparently, Scott Greczkowski (post count 15,385) is reporting that Dish up-linked INHD to both the 61.5 and 129 satellites on channel 9468. No, that station isn't available yet, if ever. This is just a rumor right now folks and as much as we would love to see Dish Network add yet another high-def station, this doesn't make much sense. A few cable companies including Comcast iN Demand Holdings, Inc., Cox Communications Inc., and Time Warner Entertainment-Advance/Newhouse own INHD. Therefore, this station is something that the cable companies can say is exclusive to them rather then their archrivals, the satellite companies. So unless there was a large licensing contract included here, it just doesn't make sense. We will see, but as we said before, we sure would love to see Dish Network acquire the station."

http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/10/is-dish-network-quietly-adding-inhd-to-their-hd-line-up/


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

You didn't have to go to HDBeat to find this out. You could have found it out from our own JohnH!! http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61736 (Post #17).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

saltrek said:


> You didn't have to go to HDBeat to find this out. You could have found it out from our own JohnH!! http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61736 (Post #17).


Yep. JohnH posted it at just about 6:26am ET this morning.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

smashr said:


> Saw this on HDBeat:
> 
> "The forums over at SatelliteGuys.US are a blaze with speculation that INHD is coming to Dish Network. Apparently, Scott Greczkowski (post count 15,385) is reporting that Dish up-linked INHD to both the 61.5 and 129 satellites on channel 9468. No, that station isn't available yet, if ever. This is just a rumor right now folks and as much as we would love to see Dish Network add yet another high-def station, this doesn't make much sense. A few cable companies including Comcast iN Demand Holdings, Inc., Cox Communications Inc., and Time Warner Entertainment-Advance/Newhouse own INHD. Therefore, this station is something that the cable companies can say is exclusive to them rather then their archrivals, the satellite companies. So unless there was a large licensing contract included here, it just doesn't make sense. We will see, but as we said before, we sure would love to see Dish Network acquire the station."
> 
> http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/10/is-dish-network-quietly-adding-inhd-to-their-hd-line-up/


Remember who owns most of VOOM. Maybe they pushed INHD to join Dish (for the right amount of money of course.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It will certainly be sweet if E* gets it (especially if D* doesn't - but there is no guarantee there).

Not that it is that great of a channel per se, but it is a channel that comes up often in the "cable has it, satellite doesn't" comparisons. It would be a good add.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

inHD removed the cable exclusive tagline sometime ago I read somewhere, so this seems possible...

Rasheed


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Great, I kind of miss InHD ever since I moved from comcast. Now, how about MHD, the MTV HD channel. Any rumors / news about that ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are they just going to get InHD? OR also InHD2 as well? My father has cable... and InHD is more of the sports and stuff, while InHD2 has movies.

Just curious if we would potentially get both channels... or if Dish would just be going for the sports enthusiasts here... that said, I would think that any deal would be for both channels, but only saw mention of one being uplinked to test.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Are they just going to get InHD? OR also InHD2 as well? My father has cable... and InHD is more of the sports and stuff, while InHD2 has movies.
> 
> Just curious if we would potentially get both channels... or if Dish would just be going for the sports enthusiasts here... that said, I would think that any deal would be for both channels, but only saw mention of one being uplinked to test.


Who knows for sure. But at the moment INHD is reported uploaded, but not INHD2.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

INHD2 has been scaled back and all of it's content moved to INHd, it's just an extra channel now still running for cable systems that haven't pulled it. But most other systems have pulled it in favor of ESPN2 or TNT


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

BFG said:


> INHD2 has been scaled back and all of it's content moved to INHd, it's just an extra channel now still running for cable systems that haven't pulled it. But most other systems have pulled it in favor of ESPN2 or TNT


Which then makes sense for only INHD being uploaded, and for why they might be willing to offer INHD to the satellite (i.e. make money) services.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It seems silly for a channel to ignore close to 30 million potential subscribers between Dish and DirecTV. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe it shows the impact of satellite HD on the marketplace when channels that thought they could live as "cable only" feel the need to grab the extra market.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BFG said:


> INHD2 has been scaled back and all of it's content moved to INHd, it's just an extra channel now still running for cable systems that haven't pulled it. But most other systems have pulled it in favor of ESPN2 or TNT


Ok... that could make sense. I'll have to check with my father and see if he has noticed the scaling back. I know he still has both channels with Time Warner Cable, or at least he did as of a couple of days ago because he was watching something on InHD2.

I didn't get this impression from a quick perusal of the InHD Web site... but perhaps if these are recent consolidation changes maybe they have not updated their site yet? I mean in regards to programming being mostly on InHD and InHD2 being superfluous.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> It seems silly for a channel to ignore close to 30 million potential subscribers between Dish and DirecTV.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Yeah and don't even get me started on the NFL Ticket deal.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, HDNet and INHD made sense back in 2003 where there reallly weren't more than 5 or 7 HD channels to put on a line up. They could show "anything" as long as it was in HD. Sports here, a movie there, a cancelled short lived sitcom/drama from network tv. As long as it was eye popping, then the channel was justified.

But now we have how many HD channels? 30+ and most of them are pretty mainstream too. Nat Geo, TNT-HD, HDTV, plus most RSNs are in HD. Sports aren't rare to see in HD now, so who really cares if a NHL game is in HD on HDNet when your local teams is in HD for nearly every home game. Same with MLB on INHD. 

Both HDNet and INHD need to adapt before they become irrelevant. HDNet does seem to have some pretty good programming so they may pull it out. INHD on the other hand, I can't say I've read too much about them, so I'd be surprised if they had a lot going on to look forward too. I think that this Dish deal may just be a way to appear to be growing for them.

But until their line up make some waves their days may be numbered.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The InHDs rock! There's a lot of [good, compelling] content on them that can't be seen on the other HD channels. The extra sports are great since there are no blackouts on out of market games, Reds and Phillys were on yesterday. Can't get that on local RSN, YES HD or ESPN HD. The NHL action was great also, especially since they did a simulcast of OLN HD during the playoffs, so I could see the Sabres in HD. Then there's the concerts, some good some bad, but I really enjoyed watching the Rush concert in high def and hearing 'Limelight' live in 5.1 was worth watching alone, Duran, Duran and Heart are coming up this week. And perhaps the best thing of all, Sundays is iMax in Hi Def. This is exactly what is needed, high quality programming shot with high quality equipment. Not a stretched and unconverted Law & Order episode from a la TNT HD. And can't forget the swimsuit stuff they show 

Network programming, InHD 1 and InHD 2 make up for 85% of my HD viewing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Not a stretched and unconverted Law & Order episode from a la TNT HD.


I have not seen a stretched Law & Order in a long time. This show is available in HD, and every episode that I watch on TNTHD is an HD showing. True that TNTHD does stretch a lot of other stuff during the daytime... but not Law & Order for a while now.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was just using that as a general example. I hardly ever watch TNT HD, but when I surf the guide it always seems L&O is on.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Eh, I tend to agree with Cyclone. When I originally had Dish HD since '00 but switched to Comcast for awhile in '04 I lost the HDNets but gained the InHD's. I didnt miss the HDNets much at all. Then a few months ago I switched back to Dish and then it flip flopped again. Now I dont miss the InHD's at all.

Sure, we want them all in the line-up anyway though no matter how much we may or may not watch them. We want all channels in the line-up. But it's still all about content when it comes watching particular programming and the majority of stuff on the 4 channels in question wouldnt be compelling one iota if it was in SD instead of HD.

They're always good for HD "fixes" though. Course I gave up needing those about 4 years ago. Back then HDNet was must have unless you otherwise thought only HBO/SHO and flowers on the PBS HD demo loop was enough.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

TNTHD has got me hooked with "The Closer". That's a really good show!

I'm looking forward to INHD! I hope it shows up in the Bronze package.

Larry
SF


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

No compelling content on InHD?

I've a ViP622 with DISH HD Gold, so I know all about VOOM content and enjoy it all the time.

But I get InHD+InHD2 from a Comcast CableCard with an a-la-carte HD tier pricing as well. This is what I've been (or will be) recording off of the InHDs just for this month. (BTW no, I don't pay Comcast for any DVR. I've my own DVR which records in HD and is CableCard compatible.)

Dolphins IMAX
Tribute concert to Muddy Waters
The Living Sea IMAX
Jethro Tull Isle of Wight 1970 concert (with Ian Anderson narration)
Pink Floyd The Wall movie
Serengeti IMAX
Omen (suspense/horror movie)
Beavers IMAX

True, there are following comparable channels in DISH HD tier for above content:

Discovery HD/National Geographic HD/Equator HD
Rave HD
Monsters HD
World Cinema HD

And I absolutely enjoy some unique content they offer. But I find the content I listed from InHDs very unique and compelling too. As far as I'm concerned, I care about the content and it doesn't matter to me if it's off of National Geographic HD or InHD.

Even if InHD comes over to DISH, I may end up keeping the a-la-carte Comcast HD tier anyway. Because it costs me very little. I have my own tuner and DVR. It's very cheap to have it as a backup in case of satellite outage. And it allows me to watch 2 HD programs on 2 displays simultaneously without having to pay for a second ViP 622.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well certainly everyones viewing habits are different. Some say the Vooms are basically worthless.. others say they watch a whole bunch of stuff on them.

But everybody likes new channels. Obviously ones of the reasons I didnt really miss channels I was giving up when I switched back and forth was because I had different new channels to enjoy on the other provider and theres only so many hours in the day to watch tv afterall. 

I had both Comcast and Dish overlapping for a bout 3 months until I cancelled Comcast altogether a month ago. The only reason I kept Comcast that long was to make sure the 622 was reliable enough to make recordings that I wanted to make. But I dont think I once went to look at what was on the InHD's over that time. Course when I first had access to them I watched them quite a bit.

Im just saying in my case, no matter what new HD channels have been presented to me over the years, I still end up reverting back to the programming I've been watching all along.. thankfully nowadays more stuff than ever is in HD.

Nat Geo HD? Why would *I* care? I only ever watched 2 minutes of that channel in SD.. why would HD make any difference? It would if it was 1 of only a handful of HD channels in existence though.. like the old days.

All I'm sayin is, if the channels in question were known instead as InSD's and the SDNets, would anyone even care about their existence?


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

According to the Charlie chat -- FoodHD and InHD won't appear until the contract is signed.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

saltrek said:


> You didn't have to go to HDBeat to find this out. You could have found it out from our own JohnH!! http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61736 (Post #17).


Yeah and guess who told those other guys.


----------



## smoky (Dec 28, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Yeah and guess who told those other guys.


The King.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

intrac said:


> According to the Charlie chat -- FoodHD and InHD won't appear until the contract is signed.


I think you mean Tech Forum. The Charlie Chat is Sept 11th.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Heard on AVS that FoodTV might be lighting up tomorrow Wed. August 16th. Not sure how good the source is though.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I really have been enjoying InHD!

Oh, wait...


----------

